# CubeSmith stickers/tiles



## abr71310 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thinking of buying some stickers or tiles from Cubesmith, since whenever I get a PLC (or PVC...??) set from Cube4You it seems to die in about 4 weeks... (Well, 3 for a heavily used re-stickered lubricated storebought).

Does anybody know the reliability of either the stickers or tiles (NOT TEXTURED), and which one is a better buy???

I'm thinking of getting 15 dollars worth of them (for the free shipping ^^) -- so what would be a good combination??

My cubes are:
3 storeboughts (1 restickered, one's my brother's, one I got three days ago and must be lubed)
Type D from Cube4You (wayy too loose, stickers peeling off everywhere, in one of my vids somewhere...)
three DS's on the way (two 222's, one "heavy" 115g one) -- white backing?

What are your takes on CubeSmith's tiles/stickers? (I used the search function and people MENTION them, but never explain why they are so great for speedcubing)

I like the idea of a vinyl sticker, since the lamination always peels off too quickly and it annoys me when I have to use clear tape to keep the lamination from coming off (and I have no spare sticker sets... >_>), but I want to hear from others! )


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 1, 2009)

I use the cubesmith stickers on my 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5. Been using them for about 2 months now and no sign of wear at all, and recognition is better with the bright contrasting colors. Love these things, worth every penny.

I haven't tried the tiles yet, they seem like they would be a bit annoying and are little expensive, but I wont judge them until I try some.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jan 2, 2009)

I got tiles for Christmas because my other stickers were peeling/losing color and I read somewhere that tiles virtually last forever.

After a long process of peeling off the stickers and putting tiles on (about 2.5-3 hours I think), I tried the tiles a bit. The first few solves I was getting really slow times (around 34-35) but on my 23rd solve I got my first sub-20 at 18.55! So after a bit of getting used to, I love the tiles and I can see myself getting more in the future for any new cubes I get. 

I guess it's all a matter of preference, but if you have some time to get used to tiles, I say get them. I still like stickers, but the tiles look so nice.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tiles are pretty mush everlasting, unless you put them off-center. Some of my tiles are slightly "chipped" because they were applied a little bit to the side. 

Stickers are also very good, but a little bit less durable. They don't have that annoying lamination, and they don't peel. (At least not yet for me.) A very small amount of my stickers are chipped.


----------



## Don Tonberry (Jan 2, 2009)

My tiles are perfect, been using them for almost a year and nothing has happened to them. I use Cubesmith stickers on my type D and you can see a bit of wear on the edges of the stickers, but it's not really noticeable unless you really look.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Don Tonberry said:


> My tiles are perfect, been using them for almost a year and nothing has happened to them. I use Cubesmith stickers on my type D and you can see a bit of wear on the edges of the stickers, but it's not really noticeable unless you really look.



Another reason why my tiles might be damaged is because of my fingers. 

Occasionally, my finger nails go under the tiles during solves. It can hurt. Over time, I think that damages the corners of the tiles.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is the adhesive on both the stickers and the tiles durable enough to handle random droppings? (yes, I'm clumsy)...

Also, does it come with that clear thing that allows you to get it all straightened out the first time you do it, or do you have to apply them all individually??


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 2, 2009)

You have to apply them yourself. It does not come with application tape.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like smooth tiles for big cubes and standard vinyl stickers for everything else.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 2, 2009)

The application tape is what I love about rubik's brand stickers. They really should come that way from cubesmith. I have one good storebought with smooth tiles, but I really want to get some for big cubes. Unfortunately, they will probably never be able to make them for v-7 and above (curved surfaces)


----------



## xchiltonx (Jan 2, 2009)

That application tape is so cool, I keep it aside now after not having any when my 3 lots of cubesmith PVCs arrived...
Although I find that if you don't cut your nails regularly that the pvc stickers chip, but compared to vinyl stickers, well I hate the peeling. I too would like to try those grippy ones, are they nice?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 2, 2009)

i make DIY tiles out of $1 cube tiles and adhesive tapes^^

it's just good as cubesmith tils, and it's reusable


----------



## xchiltonx (Jan 2, 2009)

What with sellotape or pritstick?


----------



## Ellis (Jan 2, 2009)

If you're only looking for what's the most durable then tiles are the only way to go. But cubesmith stickers are durable enough and are priced much better, plus they also feel nicer imo. I don't do my 3x3's with tiles, but save those for larger cubes that take more time to sticker. And I also very much prefer textured tiles to smooth tiles. I wish I never would've ordered any smooth tile sets, but that's just me.


----------



## panyan (Jan 2, 2009)

i ordered a set of smooth for my ES2 and textured for my V5 and ES4. I prefer the textured ebcuase it almost massages your fingers and it is easier to identify the colours (in my opinion)


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 2, 2009)

jcuber said:


> The application tape is what I love about rubik's brand stickers. They really should come that way from cubesmith. I have one good storebought with smooth tiles, but I really want to get some for big cubes. Unfortunately, they will probably never be able to make them for v-7 and above (curved surfaces)



There's already been a thread asking if V7 tiles would be possible. The answer's yes. Tiles can bend...


----------



## panyan (Jan 2, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> asking if V7 tiles would be possible. The answer's yes. Tiles can bend...



even if its possible are they actually making them?


----------



## Ellis (Jan 2, 2009)

panyan said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > asking if V7 tiles would be possible. The answer's yes. Tiles can bend...
> ...


I don't see why cubesmith wouldn't offer them in the future at a little higher price. They are not difficult to make. Memyselfandpi is going to cut his own 7x7 tiles from just standard cubesmith tile sheets and promises to record the whole process.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 3, 2009)

xchiltonx said:


> What with sellotape or pritstick?




doulbe-sided tape


PS you should always quote the person you're asking, or you'll confuse a lot of people


----------



## xchiltonx (Jan 3, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> xchiltonx said:
> 
> 
> > What with sellotape or pritstick?
> ...


you talking to me? 

I presume that 'doulbe' means 'double' daniel0731ex, and you say I'm confusing 

Well thanks anyway, but I think that I'll be trying those finger massaging stickers next.

Also abr71310 my cube4you stickers that came with the cube tend to slightly peel off along their edges, and looks like they might have that annoying see through tape on top, where as my CubeSmith stickers are great but just chip if you don't keep your nails trimmed.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 3, 2009)

I found the same thing -- I apply massive amounts of clear (strong) tape to my cube4you stickers because they keep peeling off (the lamination, I mean)...

I just wanted to know if it was a "steal" to buy CubeSmith's vinyl stickers, or maybe even their tiles...


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 19, 2009)

I just read the whole thread, now I'm wondering: Do you have to put glue or sth. else under the cubesmith tiles, or can you 'just put them' on your cube?
Are the cubesmith stickers Self-adhesive or do you have to use double tape or ???
I'm a bit confused right now 

Alex


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 19, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> I just read the whole thread, now I'm wondering: Do you have to put glue or sth. else under the cubesmith tiles, or can you 'just put them' on your cube?
> Are the cubesmith stickers Self-adhesive or do you have to use double tape or ???
> I'm a bit confused right now
> 
> Alex



Just like all stickers (see definition of a sticker), they are ready for application, same for tiles.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > I just read the whole thread, now I'm wondering: Do you have to put glue or sth. else under the cubesmith tiles, or can you 'just put them' on your cube?
> ...


They should be ready for application, but sometimes the glue is not strong enough on tiles. I have had to use small drops of glue several times on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 stickers


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 20, 2009)

I put the tiles on my white Type A, and using a hobby (exacto) knife I was able to literally lift the tile off of the backing and place it on the cube...

It's really quite nice -- slips out of my hands quite often because I suck at OH right now, but it's got a good feel and I have a good feeling I'll break sub-25 with this cube.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jebediah54 said:


> After a long process of peeling off the stickers and putting tiles on (about 2.5-3 hours I think),






What? How?


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 20, 2009)

panyan said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > asking if V7 tiles would be possible. The answer's yes. Tiles can bend...
> ...





newspage on cubesmith.com > 

1/20/2009 - We are looking into tiles for 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 V-Cubes. We will post an update when we have one.


----------

